# Kevin rudd and visa 476



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Last night whilst watching THE PROJECT it was said that Kevin Rudd has being asked to review the immigration 476 visa. Could be interesting to see what changes he makes, positive or negative.


----------

